# Bogo chems & free giveaways for black friday/cyber monday!



## evolutionpep (Nov 28, 2014)

*WELCOME TO EVOLUTION 2.0!*


*YOUR MOST TRUSTED SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES & RESEARCH CHEMICALS JUST LAUNCHED A HUGE UPGRADE TO THEIR WEBSITE! WE?VE REVOLUTIONIZED THE CUSTOMER EXPERIENCE WITH OUR SITE AND COMPANY. FIRST CHECK OUT OUR PROMO AND THEN NEW EVO FEATURES BELOW.*


*First things first...*


*TADALAFIL* *is Buy 1 Get 1 Free! No promo code needed. *


*Use code* *CYBER35* *for 35% everything but bulk/combos through Tuesday night 12/2 @ Midnight EST.*




*And finally...* *HERE?S JUST SOME OF OUR NEW SITE FEATURES:*


*NEW MOBILE SHOPPING!
NEW SECURE MEMBER ACCOUNTS
MEMBER DASHBOARD WITH REALTIME ORDER STATUS AND HISTORY
NEW DYNAMIC DEALS PAGE
NEW DAILY DEALS (TO BE ADDED SOON)
FASTER CHECKOUT (ESPECIALLY FOR MEMBERS)
NEW SHIPPING OPTIONS
NEW EVOLUTION BLOG
NEW 24/7 HELP CENTER WITH TICKET SUPPORT
NEW SSL ENCRYPTION FOR SECURITY AND PRIVACY*


*DON?T BE FOOLED BY COMPANIES OFFERING 1000% OFF OR JUST TRYING TO GIVE POOR PRODUCTS AWAY FOR NOTHING. WHEN YOU COME TO THE EVOLUTION YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE GETTING, YOU KNOW THE QUALITY IN OUR PRODUCTS AND CUSTOMER SERVICE AND YOU KNOW YOUR INFORMATION IS SECURE! WE STRIVE FOR SATISFACTION, SPEED, SECURITY AND QUALITY.


WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS! CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM! BE SURE TO CREATE A MEMBER ACCOUNT AND SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER TO KEEP UP TO DATE WITH THE BEST SALES AND LATEST NEWS YEAR ROUND!*


*PSSSS... USE CODE FREESHIP IF YOU?D RATHER HAVE FREE USA SHIPPING!*


*Deals for Buying Peptides | Evolution Peptides Research Chems*​


----------

